# Looking For Location



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Good Morning, This is Laura aka luv2fish, coming to you from the "Amazing Grace" thats the name of our boat. We have a fellowship that we do from time to time. So now, I need your help. We are thinking of doing a "Coastal Crusade"
revival in about two to three months. I had thought about having it at GYB A26 where we keep the boat , but thought it would be nicer to have it somewhere on the ICW. Between here and Matagorda. Our boat is 52Ft long so we need a large docking area. If anyone can come up with a great idea please contact me on here or to my personal email [email protected] and or on landline
281-449-1000

For those of you interested, I will be planning specifics, right after I know where. We will be having a guest evengelist from Odessa, and some local gospel musicians as well. What a great way to felowship and get to meet some of you "fishers of men". God Bless You All and Have A Great Day Laura Howell


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

hi laura! please keep us informed, i would love to come. hope jerry is down from iowa then too. hope yall are doing well. 

trudy


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Trudy, Nice to hear from you, its almost F L O U N D E R time again. Weare going deepsea fishing Sunday. Last week we and stayed overnight at the jetties and got into those OS Drums. Wow that was fun, God Bless You and i will keep you posted
Laura


----------



## 22' Cajun (Apr 3, 2005)

I grew up in Odessa, who is coming form there??

Thanks


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for...Matagorda marina has a very large docking area and they also have a covered area right beside the dock...check the web site and they should have pics..you may have to contact the harbormaster...just an idea and a lead that may or may not help..


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Reed & Gwendolyn Gipson. They met after there spouses died at a church ther in Odessa. They have now been married about 27 Yrs. They have been on the some of the christian tv channels out there in Midland, they are both awesome musicians. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Also, I had another idea sent to me about the "Full Stringer Lodge" might be a neat place, but we don,t know about there being enough water for our boat to get in there. Anybody ever been there. They have a great website, take a look.www.fullstringerlodge.com, hmmm , so many options. Thanks for the info about the harbor, actually we stayed there last year and thought it was beautiful. Take care, I'll keep you all updated. Laura
aka luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*1st Annual "Coastal Crusade"At Matagorda*

Ahoy, Blessings from the "Amazing Grace". We have decided to have our revival at the "Full Stringer Lodge". It will be held July 22, 23, 24th.We will have evangelist Reed Gipson, and a gospel group "Back Porch" along with some other
locals. We invite anyone interested in some great fellowship. Just come as you are, and bring a lawnchair or two and some cold drinks. The lodge is located on the water, so bring those Fishin Poles, and liscenses of course. For those of you interested you can call me on the land line. 281-449-1000 or 832-971-8997
There is 74 ft of docking so if your down that way in your boat, theres no reason you can't stop by. We cant wait to meet you fellow Fishers of Men.
I ask that you all pray that we have a great turn out for this first annual celebration. Laura & Tom Howell

For further info you can also email [email protected]

Map can be viewed at www.fullstringerlodge.com
If you would like me to mail literature, just call numbers above


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*You might try!*

Bridge Harbour in Freeport. They can accommodate a boat like yours and it's about half way between Galveston and Matagorda. Gater


----------

